# Antrieb Cube Kid 240 auf 1 x 10 umbauen



## Lelles0815 (24. November 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade dabei für meinen Sohn ein altes Cube 240 neu aufzubauen. 
Nun habe ich überlegt, ob ich den Antrieb nicht auf 1x10 umbauen könnte, um evtl. etwas Gewicht aber primär Junior das geschalte mit den Kettenblättern zu ersparen.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit, bzw. so einen Umbau schon mal gemacht?
Hab mir schon mal "blind" paar Komponenten zusammengesucht:

LX Hinterrad Nabe FH-T670 32 Loch
SLX 10-fach Schalthebel rechts Rapidfire PLUS SL-M670
Deore 10-fach Schaltwerk RD-T610 SGS
Sun Race MX3 10-fach Kassette 11-42
Shimano Innenlager BB-UN 55 BSA 4-Kant
SR-Suntour XCT Kurbel JR T-202 schwarz 152mm 4-Kant 22/32/42 Zähne
Deore 10-fach Kette CN-HG54

Auf die Kurbel käme dann ein einzelnes 34er Alu Blatt.

Soweit der grobe Plan, was denkt Ihr, könnte das so gelingen?
Für Meinungen und oder ggf. paar Tips wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Danke und Gruß

Lelles


----------



## KIV (24. November 2016)

Guter Plan..!

Ich finde noch ne Kettenführung (Exustar) sinnvoll, um das Schlagen der Kette etwas einzugrenzen und die Umschlingung am Kettenblatt zu erhöhen.
Als 'Umwerfer-Ersatz' kannst Du eine Plastikschelle mit Nase (Proline) verwenden, dann springt auch nichts nach innen. Alternativ ein (kleineres) Narrow-Wide KB. 30 Zähne wären je nach gewünschtem Einsatzbereich noch etwas variabler... Aber ich kenne die Kurbel (LK) nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lelles0815 (24. November 2016)

Hi,
danke KIV für deine Rückmeldung .
Bin auch bereits auch auf einen anderen Thread gestossen, der einen 10-fach Umbau behandelt, habe aber vergessen ihn zu beobachten und finde ihn jetzt nicht wieder 
Also der Tenor aus dem anderen Thread ist eigentlich auf ein 32er Blatt zu gehen, das scheint wohl in Verbindung mit ner SunRace 11-40 Kassette eine gute Kombination zu sein, von daher würde ich dann die Komponenten auch dahingehend ändern.
Wenn ich bei 32 bleibe, könnte ich das mittlere KB der Kurbel ja auch einfach behalten, oder spricht da wegen dem 10-fach (Kette etc.) was gegen, in der Beschreibung der Kurbel steht 7/8fach ?
Der LK der Kurbel ist übrigens 104.
Beim Schaltwerk würde ich glaube ich wegen dem kürzeren Käfig auf das SLX RD-M670 GS gehen.

Verhindert ein Narrow-Wide KB effektiv, daß die Kette abspringt? 
(Sorry hab jetzt ne fast 5 jährige Bikepause hinter mir und bin voll aus dem Thema raus)


----------



## KIV (24. November 2016)

32 passt gut, mach das ruhig.
Das äußere KB kannst Du mit ner Flex und nem Bandschleifer in weniger als 10Min zum Bashguard-Ring umarbeiten. Dann fliegt die Kette auch nicht mehr nach außen ab, was auch wegen der fehlenden Zähne (Steighilfen) auf dem Standard-32er mal passieren kann. Die KB-Schrauben kannste dann auch weiterverwenden, das Innenlager passt vllt auch noch. Da musste die Kettenlinie nur mal schnell nachmessen.
Hier kannst Du ganz gut erkennen, warum bei den kurzen Kettenstreben eine Kettenführung schon ganz sinnvoll ist:
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1974380?in=set


----------



## Lelles0815 (25. November 2016)

Guten Morgen,



KIV schrieb:


> Das äußere KB kannst Du mit ner Flex und nem Bandschleifer in weniger als 10Min zum Bashguard-Ring umarbeiten.


Die Idee ist gut, allerdings werde ich mich bei der Ausführung eher mal unserer Dreh- oder Fräsmaschine auf der Arbeit bemächtigen.....dann wirds optisch sicherlich was schöner 



KIV schrieb:


> Da musste die Kettenlinie nur mal schnell nachmessen.


Schnell klingt einfach, aber wie genau mach ich das , hab grad im Netz ne Anleitung gefunden, die das Messen wie folgt beschreibt:
Ausfallende bis mitte Ritzelpaket messen, Wert verdoppeln, diesen Wert von der Einbaubreite der Nabe abziehen. Das Ergebnis ist dann die hintere Kettenlinie. Ist das soweit ok ? Muss ich diesen Wert dann auch vorne mitte Sattelrohr bis Mitte KB haben, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Linipupini (25. November 2016)




----------



## KIV (25. November 2016)

Besser hätte ich es nicht erklären können... 

Das Teil hier hilft zuverlässig vor Abwürfen nach innen: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...+guide.TRS0&_nkw=proline+chain+guide&_sacat=0

Und dieses Teil ist für mehr Umschlingung am KB und weniger Schlagen der Kette: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...rung.TRS0&_nkw=exustar+kettenführung&_sacat=0


----------



## Lelles0815 (26. November 2016)

So, tach erst mal,
Komponenten hab ich gestern alle geordert und noch einen befreundeten Fahrradmechaniker mit ins Boot geholt, der mir das Hinterrad neu einspeicht mit der LX Nabe .

Welche Lenkerbreite habt Ihr denn bei euren Kids gemacht?

Gruß und schönen Samstag


----------



## KIV (26. November 2016)

So um 56cm finde ich ganz passend. Wir hatten am 24er 60cm mit Hörnchen montiert. Etwas kürzer wäre sicher auch okay gewesen, aber ich wollte die Alu-Einsätze vom schönen Carbonlenker nicht wegschneiden...


----------



## Lelles0815 (7. Dezember 2016)

N'abend, 
war beruflich unterwegs und komme daher erst diese Woche dazu an meinem Projekt weiter zu bauen.
Die meisten Komponenten sind montiert, Bilder kommen, sobald ich fertig bin.
Ärgerlicher Weise hab ich mich beim Innenlager auf einen Post aus einem anderen Thread verlassen (angeblich auch ein 240Kid mit 10-fach), was zur Folge hatte, daß ich hinten ne 45 und vorne ne KL von 50 hatte, das ging leider garnicht, da beim rückwärts treten im ersten Gang die Kette immer 2-3 Gänge runter gesprungen ist, also brauch ich noch ein 107er statt dem 118er Innenlager.
Die Exustar Kettenführung konnte mich irgendwie auch nicht so ganz überzeugen, daher bleibt die erst mal ab, hatte den Eindruck die macht irgendwie Probleme beim Schalten 
Aber ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt ganz zufrieden, auch wenn das Bike nicht unbedingt nen Leichtbau Award gewinnt, aber irgendwo ist da mein Budget auch beschränkt.....leider.

so long, Gruß Lelles


----------

